# Quicktime movie won't play on WinXP



## neuby (Feb 26, 2004)

I created a .mov file on my mac using quicktime export from imovie.  It plays fine on the mac.  Transferred it to my PC (winXP home), and it won't play there.  Neither Windows Media Player, nor the quicktime Windows client can open it - both claiming it is not a file that quicktime supports!

When I copy THAT copy back from the pc to the Mac - it runs fine.  Ie, it is in no way corrupted by being on the Winbox, but simply won't play there!

AHHHh


(have updated the Windows QT client to the latest version of course)

Suggestions?


----------



## Pengu (Feb 26, 2004)

Have you got matching quicktime codecs on both machines?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 27, 2004)

Try using vlc on pc.


----------



## neuby (Feb 27, 2004)

Pengu said:
			
		

> Have you got matching quicktime codecs on both machines?



Maybe not, but how can I tell?  I have the 'latest' quicktime on both machines.


----------



## mdnky (Feb 27, 2004)

What were the settings you used to export said movie?


----------



## neuby (Feb 27, 2004)

mdnky said:
			
		

> What were the settings you used to export said movie?


Hmm - not sure, I did it about a month ago.  I had it set to export as Quicktime, with full DV settings, I believe.

How do I tell what codec each version of quicktime has?


----------



## mdnky (Feb 27, 2004)

Try the expert settings option, then choose "Movie to Quicktime Movie" or "Movie to MPEG-4" and see if those work on the Win box.


----------



## Urbansory (Feb 28, 2004)

The DV format should work, i made a presentation for a client that used that codec on XP. And generally QuickTime will tell you to update if it sees you used a different codec that isn't installed. Need the specifics of that codec, because there was a bad DV NON-Apple codec that came with some application, you never said if you were on Mac OS X or 9, and this happened to me on 9, and i had to manually delete that extention.


----------



## neuby (Feb 28, 2004)

Urbansory said:
			
		

> The DV format should work, i made a presentation for a client that used that codec on XP. And generally QuickTime will tell you to update if it sees you used a different codec that isn't installed. Need the specifics of that codec, because there was a bad DV NON-Apple codec that came with some application, you never said if you were on Mac OS X or 9, and this happened to me on 9, and i had to manually delete that extention.



I agree it SHOULD work - but it doesn't.  I have since upgraded to iLife 04 - should I re-export the file do you think?


----------



## Urbansory (Feb 28, 2004)

exactly what version of quicktime do you have? Also, what audio codec did you use.


----------



## chevy (Feb 28, 2004)

ffmpegX can tell you which coded you used in a movie.


----------



## neuby (Feb 28, 2004)

Well, I have since upgraded iLife to the 04 version, and I re-exported the file, and it works now!

Thanks so much to the group for all your input on this.  Still don't know what happened with the old one, but the new one is full DV quality, and plays in QT on both platforms!!

CHeers


----------



## BlutoSigPi (Mar 9, 2004)

I had a similar problem to what you described.  But only when I hosted the video on .mac file download page in homepage.  Turns out the files were binhexed on the site and it wasn't something that windows winzip (or pkzip...can't remember now) could extract...so it just says quicktime can't play that format.  But if you get the right uncompressor for windoze then it works fine.


----------



## neuby (Mar 9, 2004)

Imported it back into iMovie 04, and re-exported it, and it is now fine.  Wierd.

Thanks folks for all your suggestions!!


----------

